# IED Found Under Bridge In Rosebud, TX



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

'Extremely dangerous' IED found under Texas bridge

It was only a matter of time until this reached the states.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Border state.

Triangulated in the center of the three biggest cities.



txmarine6531 said:


> 'Extremely dangerous' IED found under Texas bridge
> 
> It was only a matter of time until this reached the states.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Put in an out of the way location in a town of about 1,400. Practice?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Shotgun shells really ??? IED Really????


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Lets see Pics of the device ... grade school IED would be 4f black powder pipe bomb with trip or remote detonation


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

May be some dumbass kids. May be practice. Who knows.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

Yikes.  Showing this to hubs.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If I were ATF I'd start looking at either Fort Hood or A&M Campus for the first time bombers


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sound like some kids, amature's at the least.
Without seeing the device, I can only speculate.
Flammable liquid?
They were able to identify at scene? gas or kero?
If it were one of the two most common high order explosives ident would not be that quick.
Most common, nitro, second astrolite-g, G is a binary and not readily available on the open market, base nitro is also scarce because of instability. 
There is plenty of low velocity A explosives floating around Texas to bother mixing any.
Plenty of Pellignite and commercial 60% and RDX in linear's, the former work great attached to gas cans, remind me of an eagle fireball.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shotgun shells and gas sounds pretty amateurish. More like kids playing around or homegrown loon. You can be sure if it were terrorists they would not need to practice and they would have picked a more high profile target.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't want to downplay the headline however after reading what they found it's like calling a man with 2,000 rounds of 22 ammo and a Ruger 10-22 as a man with an assault rifle and a huge stash of ammo. I've seen that headline before too.

1895gunner


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

1895gunner said:


> I don't want to downplay the headline however after reading what they found it's like calling a man with 2,000 rounds of 22 ammo and a Ruger 10-22 as a man with an assault rifle and a huge stash of ammo. I've seen that headline before too.
> 
> 1895gunner


you pick me out , lol ,, the only thing is I would be using a ruger charger " assault rifle & a huge stash of ammo " that's me LMSO ..
1895GUNNER your so cool in my book ,, I love the way you think .


----------



## That Bald White Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

Country kids doing country things is what this looks like to me. I live about 100 miles south of here & I doubt Rosebud is harboring many terrorists everyone knows everyone in that tiny little town.


----------

